# Socializing Puppies



## cmdukes (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi All!!

I am so excited because I will be picking up my new girl in two weeks. This past weekend I went and spent some time with the little girl and the litter. In speaking with the breeder, I asked him his opinion on when I can start introducing my V to other dogs (this is my 1st). My sister and friends all have small breeds. He said to me that he would wait until around 16 weeks to make sure that there is no transfer of any disease. 

When I pick up my V, she will have had her first set of shots and then her 2nd will be done two days after picking her up. 

16 weeks sounded like a long time to start socializing her. I know, you can't be sure where other dogs have been or what they are carrying, but it still, I seems long.

I just wanted to get everyone's op pinion on this....


----------



## linkkm (Jan 4, 2009)

We waited until Nico got all of his shots to socialize him with dogs that we didn't know (like at the dog park). Before he got all of his shots though, I felt comfortable introducing him to pets of friends because I knew that they kept their dogs shots current.


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

Better safe than sorry to wait a little while longer to introduce your new pup to other dogs. I'm weary of taking my dog to some dog parks since I've heard that other dogs contracted Kennel Cough from the parks...yikes! Ask your vet-I'm sure they can give you some advice. Enjoy your new pup!


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm also getting my new pup in two weeks. 16 weeks seems like so long to have to wait to walk the dog freely. I had planned to socialize mine to friends with dogs. I know their dogs are well looked after and have been vacinated but I've recently changed my mind.

I've been reading a new book by Ian Dunbar called 'Before & After Your New Puppy'. So far it's been a very good read. His theory is that after the puppy has had it's second shots you can take them out for walks but still be careful cause it takes a few weeks for the shots to really take effect.

He also wrote that even visiting with trusted dogs is not a good idea if those dogs spend time in dog parks or in highly dog populated areas cause they could track in parvo on their feet. It seems it's more critical before 16 weeks to socialize with people rather than dogs.

We've been counting down the days till our pup comes home. We've been to the breeder twice to visit him. It's amazing how fast they grow.


----------



## cmdukes (Jan 2, 2009)

thanks for the responses....

Lisa..that sounds like a good read. I have been reading a lot myself and I will have to pick up that book as well. That is exactly how my breeder put it about the dogs carrying virus in on their feet. Even know you might trust your family's or great friend's dogs and know they have all their shots, you never know what they pick up out side or from a dog park. 

I am counting down the days as well...They really do grow fast!!!! 

Kailua...I think you are right...better safe then sorry...


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

My dog is a VERY social animal. He'll stop in his tracks to want to say, "Hello" to another dog. In Hawaii, when people are friendly and easy to get along with they get the nickname of "Joe Aloha". When he comes across another dog-he doesn't bark-but has the urge to want to say hi in dog language. He's 8 months old and everyone in our neighborhood knows our dog. This is really a fun breed to have.


----------



## UplandV (Feb 8, 2009)

Socialization is most important BETWEEN 8-16 weeks. After 16 weeks some personality traits are set in. Puppy kindergarden is also a very good way to socialize your dog with other puppies and dogs of all ages. 

Your dog should have some immunities from the breast milk of it's mother, in addition to the shots it's gotten.

Exposing your new puppy to pleasant experiences such as strangers, children and other dogs between eight and 16 weeks of age, is critical to having a well-adjusted adult dog. 

I've never heard of a dog being significantly damaged from kennel cough...it's basically like a human cold. Don't allow yourself to be so fearful of a cough or a virus that you are not able to socialize a dog during the most critical period of their life, or you could pay for it for the remainder of the dogs life.


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

I agree. The vet clinic employees had me scared to death about exposure to other dogs. But I had mine playing with his canine cousins early . It has paid off. He is great company around dogs - wants to befriend all he meets and no aggressive behaviour towards any dog .


----------



## Vlicked (Jun 19, 2008)

Totally agree with Upland...socialization, unfortunately, is important between the time when vets say not to introduce them to any new dogs, etc., because of their immunity. We, however, allowed ours to play with dogs that we knew. And, he had already had some of his shots at 12 weeks and a second round within a week of us getting him. Which meant we could participate in the Humane Society's puppy socialization class because all the other dogs had the same level of shots. So, you might want to look into that. I think it was invaluable.

But, we didn't take him to the dog park until he was way older...maybe around 9-10 months. But that's also mostly so he could get bigger too as the dogs at the park are rambunctious! I would definitely recommend NOT going to the dog park until later! ;D


----------

